# احتاج بعض الدوائر للمساعده بليز



## باونتي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني


انا محتاج للضروره دوائر الحساسات التاليه لمشروعي التخرج

ولفيت النت كله ولا حصلت الي احتاجه تقريباً

داوائر حساسات :

حساس كاشف للدخان

حساس كاشف للحراره ( حراري )

حساس كاشف للأجسام

حساس كاشف للغاز


بليييييز ارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء اذا ساعدتوني


تحياتي لكم

​


----------



## م.الـحـربي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اهلا بك اخي الكريم .. النت فيه جميع الدوائر التى تبحث عنها .. ولكن لابد من ترجمة كل دائرة الى اللغة الانجليزية ثم وضعها في قوقل .. فمثلا دائرة كشف الدخان موجودة في المنتدى ولو قمت بالبحث عنها .. في البحث فوق لوجدتها .. مثال بسيط بحثت على السريع في قوقل .. انظر الى النتيجة .. 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=smoke+detector+circuit&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi








http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_100551/article.html

وهذا الرابط .. حاول مرة اخرى وعطني رايك .. واذا احتجت مساعدة عطنا خبر .. وشكرا لك


----------



## باونتي (2 مارس 2008)

السلااااام علكيم اخواني



سوري على القطعه فتره 

لاني بصراحه كنت ادور الدوائر وماحصلت شي




ولقيت الدائره هذي 










بس المشكله اني ماحصلت بالسوق ال IC رقم TLV2760 SD

دورت بالخبر والدمام المحلات كلها الي هناك ولا حصلته



وبالموت حصلت ال MPS

طلبيه من محل المهندسون العرب الي بالخبر




ياليت اقدر اعرف وين اقدر احصل ال TLV


او اجيب IC بديل له يعمل بنفس العمل

بليييز ارجو المساعده




لان مشروعي كبير جدا احتاج الاشياء هذي ضروري او تساعدوني بدوائر قطعها الالكترونيه متوفره بالاسواق



ولو كان ال TLV اطلبه واشتري من النت ويوصلني بوقت قريب ماعندي مشكله اشتريه عن طريق النت



ياليت المساعده اخواني​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مارس 2008)

اخى
وهل وجدت msp430f1101

الهدف من القطعة TLV أن تستخدم 3 فولت اى 2 بطارية 1.5 فولت
ان امكنك رفع الجهد الى 3 بطاريه أى 4.5 فولت يمكنك استخدام LM358,LM324 وهى متوفرة
القطعة msp430f1101 تتحمل حتى 5 فولت و كما تقول مشروعك كبير إذن لابد لديك 5 فولت فى باقى المشروع استخدمها أفضل 
و بالمناسبة هل معك البرنامج الذى يكمل الوظيفة؟ القطعة ميكرو كونتروللر
ان لم تجد البرنامج استخدم اى ميكرو معروف من عائلة PIC أو Atmil
وان لم تجد برنامج والأمور صعبت -- استبدله بقطعه أو قطعتين من LM555 حسب النغمات التى تريدها


----------



## mazen42 (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا لااعرف محلات لبيع القطع في السعودية ولكن هذا الرابط في سورية يمكنك مراسلتهم والحصول على كل ماتريد من القطع عن طريق الدفع ببطاقة الكاش يو ارجو ان تجد طلبكhttp://www.matni.com


----------



## mazen42 (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا المرفق للداتاشيت يمكنك ان تستخدم اي سي غير Tlv2760 يمكن ان تكون بثماني ارجل او 14 لايهم المهم هو ان تاخذ طلبك من الاي سي ودع باقي الارجل بدون توصيل ماعدا ال + فولت و ال _ فولت يجب توصيلهم اتمنى ان تحل مشكلتك


----------



## باونتي (5 مارس 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> وهل وجدت msp430f1101
> 
> الهدف من القطعة TLV أن تستخدم 3 فولت اى 2 بطارية 1.5 فولت
> ...


 


اخوي شكرا على ردك اشكرك كثيييييير


وانا حصلت الMSP

متوفر بيجيبونه على الطلبيه

بس القطعه الي ماني قادر احصلها هي ال TLV

يعني زي ماتقول اقدر ابدل الTLV بـ LM324 او LM358 ؟؟؟؟


وشكرا اخوي على المعلومات الروعه


----------



## باونتي (5 مارس 2008)

mazen42 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم انا لااعرف محلات لبيع القطع في السعودية ولكن هذا الرابط في سورية يمكنك مراسلتهم والحصول على كل ماتريد من القطع عن طريق الدفع ببطاقة الكاش يو ارجو ان تجد طلبكhttp://www.matni.com


 

يعطييييك العافيه خيووو ماتقصرر على الموقع والداتا شيت


ان شاء الله بشوفهم وببلغكم بالي يحصل معاي



تحياتي لكم حبايبي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 مارس 2008)

أخى
ممكن تستخدم القطع Lm358 فقط تحتاج لجهد 5 فولت
و انزل الداتا شيت من نفس الموقع


----------



## باونتي (5 مارس 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> ممكن تستخدم القطع Lm358 فقط تحتاج لجهد 5 فولت
> و انزل الداتا شيت من نفس الموقع


 

مافهمت عليك اخوي


يعني اغير اي ic ؟؟

وممكن تعطيني فكره عنها بليز


لان ماعندي وقت مابقى لي وقت الا قليل ومحتاجها بسرعه


ومره انا متوهق فيها بصراحه

ولو مالقيتها راح اغير فكرة المشروع كله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2008)

أخى
ان شئت انزل الداتا شيت من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=LM358
و تعرف كيف تستبدل القطعة tlv2760 بها أو تشترى عينه منها من هذا الموقع
http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tlv2760.html
ايها ايسر لك


----------

